# MOVING TO MN, NEED HELP WITH DOGS



## Capt. Jim

Gentlemen, my company is relocating me to MN from Texas and I have what may be a stupid although honest question. How in the heck do you all keep your dogs warm in the winter? I'm not worried about my Chessie but my pointers are kept in above ground kennels with barrels as houses and I haven't figured out how I'm going to keep them in sub zero conditions. Do most of you guys have to add some form of heat to the houses or is insulation sufficient? Rattlesnakes and cactus I can handle but I have never had to deal with short haired dogs and 15 below. I would really appreciate any advice on this matter. Also, I may be making a trip down to hunt quail in Feb. and if any of you ND boys want to go along and trade a hunt for some Huns next fall, give me a shout and we'll talk. Thanks for the help, Jim


----------



## Field Hunter

I kept a springer spaniel outside for most of it's life in ND. I built a dog house out of 2x4s, (2x6s would give better insullation) and lined the 3 1/2 walls with fiberglass insullation. I went further and built a sleeping area that was approximately 2.5 x 2.5 feet and filled it with about a foot thick carpet of cedar chips. The house was also built with an entrance about a foot wide that ran all the way into the house as a hall way and then turned 90 degrees into the sleeping area. This hall was insulated as well. This prevented the wind from blowing straight into the house. Dog keep really warm. I would guess you could put a 2 way plastic door on the door to keep it even warmer. I tried this after 2 years of the regular way and the damn dog refused to go into the house through the plastic door.

The top was hinged for cleaning but also insulated. I over hung the roof 6 inches all around and shingled it. I put a black rubber door runner around the top of the house where the roof layed over the opening to further insulate the house.

or

Give up on outside kenneling and let the dogs sleep at the base of your bed....like I've done with my new 8 month old lab.


----------



## Dick Monson

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=18271  If MN only gets down to -15 I'm moving there.


----------



## Capt. Jim

Thanks for the replies. That helps quite a bit. It looks like I'll have to build some new insulated houses. I could probably get away with my chessie sleeping in the house but bringing my pointers in would more than likely terminate my marriage in a matter of hours.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Capt. Jim said:


> Thanks for the replies. That helps quite a bit. It looks like I'll have to build some new insulated houses. I could probably get away with my chessie sleeping in the house but bringing my pointers in would more than likely terminate my marriage in a matter of hours.


You may be suprised, I do know of a couple pointers that were 2 year old "started" dogs that were purchased and turned into inside dogs. They were a little crazy for 1-2 weeks, but did adapt rather quickly.


----------



## tallgrasser

Yeah 15 below is not the worst it can get. What part of MN will you be moving too? There are several types of heaters that you could use to keep your dogs comfortable. From heating pads (Specially made for dogs) to heat lamps (Which can burn their dog house up if not used right) But first and foremost is a good draft free dog house. I live in East Grand Forks in NW MN and have a couple bird dogs. Lion Country Supply has some products that can meet your needs. A heated water bucket and good quality food doesn't hurt either.

Tom


----------



## Capt. Jim

Tallgrasser, I am moving to Avon, just west of St. Cloud. I have them now in above ground kennels with 55 gal plastic drums as houses. I'm going to order a couple of the K9 Condo doors and thought about wrapping some insulation around the drums and adding a heat lamp to each one. I'm still working on how to add the heat lamps. Thanks for the help and have a Blessed CHRISTmas, Jim
Oh, by the way, are there any huns up there in your neck of the woods?


----------



## tallgrasser

There a few coveys that I know about. I hunt mostly in ND for Huns and Shraptails There a some in MN but kind of scattered. I recently moved from ND to MN so I'm still hunting mostly in ND. Look me up and I'll show you around.

Tom 218-773-3100


----------



## aylor70

I'm from Minnesota and have a dog, and I will tell you my little secret to keeping your dog warm. Here it is, dont do anything. We have a strictly outside dog, and if they get too cold they will find a warm place to curl up in. Just dont worry about it.


----------



## tallgrasser

I knew I guy who thought like that lived up here, he found his GSP frozen to death one morning. It was -40. We can get into the argument about letting hunting dogs run / fend for themselves but I'm not going to. It may work for you, but not for everyone.


----------



## Capt. Jim

Tallgrasser I'm with you. Mine don't run loose and they never will. I'm actually loading the truck today (sucks to be me) and will be traveling through tomorrow eve. I probably won't have my internet access set up until late next week. I just wanted to say thanks to all you guys who posted USEFUL advice, I really appreciate it! Tallgrasser I'll give you a shout when I get settled. Feel free to call me on the road late today or tomorrow @ 512-299-4603 if you want to. Thanks again, Jim


----------



## BROWNDOG

AYLOR70---

All i can say is your not a very responsible person, and i would'nt want to be your dog.


----------



## always_outdoors

Aylor70: a little harsh aren't you?? Most towns/cities have ordinances that won't allow you to keep an animal outside over night if the weather gets below a certain degee setting.

As for some help. I do two things for my dogs. I have a door flap so they come into the garage. Inside the garage, I have made a dog house out of a dead freezer. You won't beat the "R" factor and you can open up the hood to change out bedding (use old blankets).

Although my wife isn't all impressed, my dogs come in at night and are in the house whenever we are in the house. Mind you they are quarantined to certain areas. Mine are allowed in the kitchen and dining room, but not allowed on any carpet. Takes a little patience, but they will get it right away.

Good luck to you.


----------



## mnswd

This last season I saw Huns down close to New Ulm- It was along the highway on the way to pheasent hunting. Other than that I think they are few and far apart.


----------

